# June Grass Report Destin



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Has the June Grass shown up?


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah it is here along with green slime. Haven't surf fished since may


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

When does the June grass usually disappear ?


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I guess that's why it's called "June Grass" lol

Well chit that sucks.


----------

